
What’s keeping drone startups from taking off? - akrai
It seems widely accepted that drones have significant applications in package delivery, health care&#x2F;emergency response, site mapping, etc. So why aren’t they widely used today? Is it because of regulatory barriers? A lack of profitability? Are there technological hurdles that are yet to be resolved? Ease of use problems? What are your thoughts?
======
elamje
I wonder the same thing. Maybe people just worry about regulations and public
opinion?

